# Good News, Bad News



## Dragoneer (Oct 27, 2005)

*"Good News, Bad News" or "Like We Didn't See This Coming"*

The good news? We're arranging to ship the server to the host, which means we could be live ASAP.

The bad news? I believe FA should be delayed about two extra weeks for more time to squish bugs. We could be able to fix things shortly after launch, but it'd be smarter to delay things further to ensure that the system does not become self aware and decide that biting C4 is a great alternative to working and serving up some good art. 

Personally, I feel that FA would be better off with a bit more time being tweaked up. The system is usable to a great degree, but some of the bugs are more frustration (e.g. submissions not showing up in the messenger).


----------



## furry (Oct 27, 2005)

[Generic indignation]
[Flames directed at the people this poster deems responsible]
[Far-stretched comparison]
[Sarcastic remark regarding the OP's implication in the situation]
[This poster knew it would happen. Duh. He knows everything.]
[Insults directed at the OP's genitors]


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 27, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> [Generic indignation]
> [Flames directed at the people this poster deems responsible]
> [Far-stretched comparison]
> [Sarcastic remark regarding the OP's implication in the situation]
> ...


Huh. You just about covered it all in one go! Hardcore!


----------



## wut (Oct 27, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> [Generic indignation]
> [Flames directed at the people this poster deems responsible]
> [Far-stretched comparison]
> [Sarcastic remark regarding the OP's implication in the situation]
> ...


----------



## Xax (Oct 27, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> [Generic indignation]
> [Flames directed at the people this poster deems responsible]
> [Far-stretched comparison]
> [Sarcastic remark regarding the OP's implication in the situation]
> ...


----------



## SmuttPuppies (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd say put it up, test the bugs in a running environment. If things really don't work out, there's no harm in pulling it down to keep bug testing for two weeks.


----------



## dividebyzero (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm not sure why you want our input as you're probably just going to do whatever you see fit regardless. Tweak away, but you're fooling yourself if you think an extra two weeks is going to give you a bug-free launch. I don't exactly have high hopes for the site either way, but hey, maybe you'll surprise me (and that's not a dig at FA in particular, but art sites in general. They seem to be poison).


----------



## Suule (Oct 29, 2005)

In my opinion: Two extra weeks should be good for to fix all the bugs (Looking at the beta bugs forums, the bug reports started repeating... ). Rushing the thing isn't good, cause it will take AGES to patch the 'live product' to it's desired form (Look for example at Daggerfall. The first release was SO buggy you couldn't even FINISH it). I say: patch the beta up, have a stable product to ensure whinning like "OMG THIZ SIET R FULL OF BUGS. LOVE IS OVER, I'M LEAVING (((((((" won't happen so often.


----------



## Raven (Oct 30, 2005)

My hosets opinion is kill the big bugs asap, then launch and work out the kinks with little layout errors or whatever. I dont think you guys should launch the site with errors such as cirtan pics cant be faved, or the fact that we still can edit our submissions. Stuff like that is big, stupid little things like that image in the banner of the new layout that is messed up shouldnt be needed to be worried about at the moment.

When the site goes up for good im treating it as its up for good, and I dont wanna see it go down again. so fix it now and get it up with as little errors as you can.


----------



## JSF (Nov 2, 2005)

So... What happens now?


----------



## Suule (Nov 2, 2005)

Wait 2 more weeks


----------



## WHPellic (Nov 3, 2005)

JSF said:
			
		

> So... What happens now?



We play a game called "Hide Preyfar's Goggles".


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Nov 3, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> We play a game called "Hide Preyfar's Goggles".



Hahahahaha
Lmao.


----------



## Wolfattwilight (Aug 31, 2008)

lemme eat a baby....and wait a few weeks


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 31, 2008)

Wolfattwilight said:


> lemme eat a baby....and wait a few weeks


There was no reason to bump this three year old post. At all.


----------

